# Liver debridement!



## rlcohen76 (Jun 25, 2010)

Incison and Drainage of a liver abscess with debridement of necrotic liver tissue.

I am using 47010 for the I&D but can not find anything for the debridement and the 2010 coders desk reference does not state that a debridement is included. 


thank you


----------

